# What's up with Little Satilla WMA???



## dusty80 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me why Little Satilla is open all year long for tthis season???? This is the 2nd year in a row. It used to be open all bow season, have a 3 day muzzleloader hunt then have about 4-5 gun hunts through the season. Used to be some great hunting. Now it's over run with idiots!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 31, 2008)

They said they don't have the man power to manage it so they turned it over to the wolves.I am going to hunt it as much as I can before it is hunted out.


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have seen up to 35 deer during bow season, now as you know its gonna get worse and worse. We had 3 guys walk up on us at 8 in the morning. We hunted the first two weeks last year and then had to look for something else. Had a guy tell he seen a small spike and was gonna shoot it and say it was a doe. Man I tell ya I have hunted that place for over 15 years and its never been worse. By the way the pics of the bucks were awsome Dustin. Thanks for the email!


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yea, I was sitting here and I was thinking{which is dangerous in itself}. Now that it is over run and hunted for the full season. Should I still be selective or should I try and fill the freezer. The deer I have seen inthe past just doesnt seem to be there anymore, plus the night and road hunting is almost completely out hand.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 1, 2008)

The night and road hunting has always been bad.Good thing is it has plenty of thickets lights can't shine through.

I'm shooting does,and 8pts or better(personal goal).

I have been hunting WMA's about 10years now,and I would bet there are 5 deer taken for every 1 signed out.If DNR would really stay out in the woods they could pay for themselves with the fines.The only way to get respect around here is for the law to hit 'em real hard,and get real deep in the pockets.

I can't tell you how many times I've been standing in Walmart and guys will just start telling you they shot 13 or 14 deer off of this WMA,that WMA,and they bait on the boundary,shine them,don't sign anything out..etc.I had one guy tell me he shot 3bucks and 1 doe in one day.I believe it...

The GW's are doing the best they can,but they are under-manned.1 GW for 3 WMA's just ain't going to cut it.You need 1 GW for each WMA,or each 10,000 acres of land to show any kind of presence.

Other states are very strict on their game laws.For some reason Game law enforcement has taken a back burner in Ga.Alot of the people around here have no fear for the GW's.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 1, 2008)

hunted it alot last year, only problem was road hunters and a lot of folks hangout after dark, walk long and deep two get away from everybody that works for me


----------



## dc410n1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Iam a State Employee and Sonny has cut DNR budget so bad that rangers can't patrol areas because they don't have the gas in there budget. I talked to one ranger and he advised that he drives to his assigned station and home that's it unless its an emergency. Iam fearful that wma's will become open season for idiots/night hunters.


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's all ashame!! That place has some great genes. I have hunted and fished it my whole life. I know what kind of deer it held and just hate to see it go to waste. I'd rather they just turn the lease over than let it be ran the way it is. With a couple years of managment it would be one jam up club.


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 1, 2008)

.............I have more faith in the local town drunk than I do the DNR. They have done let me down too many times.


----------



## diamondback (Sep 1, 2008)

If I am not mistaken,last season I talked to the ranger at Dixon memorial and he said that it was one we would probably loose in the next year or 2.Maybe thats why they are trying to manage it anymore.


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well guys, if it ever becomes a club let me know. I know the potential this place holds. When I shot my 10 pointer I checked at 3 sign in boxs and still no sign out sheet. Its nothing but a shame. I thought I would never say these words but I hope it does become a STILL hunting club.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 1, 2008)

They did almost lose it a few years ago.Came very close.I honestly feel like they may be giving us a few chances to hunt it before it is lost.

DNR looks at the performance of the WMA's,When people don't sign out deer then it looks like the area is not productive.SO when it's time to cut areas,they cut the areas that don't show any game on them.Poachers are going to cost us some good land in times to come.


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2008)

I hunted it once last deer season.  saw one deer right after it saw me as I was walking down a trail mid day.  I know that I'll hunt it a few times this season during the middle of the week.

Rob


----------



## dc410n1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Jays right on, I hunted Surveyor's Creek wma (30 thousand ac.) in Clinch County during the early 90's and alot of hunters would not check in/out or sign out there harvest. It was closed after a few years due to low usage. The way the State revenues are going closing wma's is a easy way to cut cost. As Sportsman we need to band together and write your local rep. to get our voice heard. Just a thought...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah I went out there last year,and had to put my own sign in sheet up,and luckily I added 2 does to it that evening.A few weeks later I talked to GW Evans and asked him why he hadn't put any sheets up.He said he had.He has had them stolen/removed from most of the WMA's around.So I asked him if he saw my make shift sheet with my 2 does on it..Nope it had been removed too.Some dipstick has been riding 4 wheelers all over the sand dunes down by screven too.


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I wish they would do something to those clowns. I know right where you talking about. A big sand hill, I heard a guy pull up right there 2 morning in a row right at daylight. Stop the truck get out, Step in the back of his truck. About 30 mins later a shot! about 2 mins later the truck fired up and then I heard the tailgate drop. I give him credit he was good because the blood was about 200 yards down the road. I called the DNR and never seen em.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Sep 4, 2008)

If and when the state does not lease the Little Satilla WMA from Plum Creek, Lindsay Thomas will probably be holding the lease on the land. 

There are still some good deer on the Little Satilla and it would help if the gates were locked during non-hunt dates.


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 4, 2008)

Non hunt dates? It's open from the first day of bow season til the last day of gun season. I see no way it could be one club. 20,000 acres@$5 and acre id $100,000. Or 100 people at $1,000. Not that many people around here gonna pay that. Also 85% of it is planted pines of different ages and near unhuntable.


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 4, 2008)

There is just a small 1200 acre piece I would want!


----------



## G Duck (Oct 6, 2008)

I have an inside track with a guy @ plum crick, will try to find out if there is talk about it coming up.


----------



## stefan carter (Oct 7, 2008)

let me know whats going on i would pay if it comes up for lease


----------

